# World wide network of Tshirt Fulfillment companies



## Niess (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi all,
My friend recently hit it big in terms of gaining an underground community of people buying his gear.
The problem is this community is worldwide.

Being based out of Canada he only has about 20% of his sales in Canada / United states. The rest is europe, south africa, korea, japan etc.

Is there any list of companies he could use locally in each country to print his shirt, and then drop ship it to his client?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am sure you can easily find a company on this site at the Referrals and Recommendations section or check this link out with a bunch of other companies Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

What's your friend's site?


----------



## pittenger2 (Sep 4, 2014)

The site above is a list of site where you can get items printed.


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

I was talking about the site that hit it big..... @Niess... said his friend's tshirt design(s) hit it big... so I curious to see his friend's site.


----------

